# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Qesh kot sa per te hequr stresin

## EuroStar1

Qeshni kot sa per te hequr stresin dhe keni per te pare se pas disa postimeve te antareve te tjere do te qeshni aq shume sa vertet do tu ike stresi per disa caste.

E kam provuar ne nje forum Canadez dhe do ta shihni vete

Po e filloj une i pari

ahhaauahuahahahauahuahuahhauaaahauahauhauahua hihhihiihhihihihihihihihahahahahhahaiiihaia ohoohohohohohoohohh ahahhahahahhahaha

----------


## Prudence

Iiiii hhiihihihihiiihihihihihi aaaaahahahhahahahhahahahahahhh.

----------


## Izadora

Po ata/ato qe nuk kane stres , c'fare t'iu heq , ndonje veshk ?   :ngerdheshje:  
Prudence nuk e besoja qe edhe ti boshe keshtu gjonash lol   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Iiiii hhiihihihihiiihihihihihi aaaaahahahhahahahhahahahahahhh.


ahahahahhahahaaha OHOHOOHOOHHOO SA KOM QESH HAHAHHAA oohohohohohohohoh hahahha


ihiihihhii hhahahahhahah ouhuhuhuuuhuauuahauahhauhauuaa oh Izy sa kam qesh

----------


## Boy



----------


## goldian

per ne skedinaxhit eshte teme perfekte hjahahahahahahah

----------


## EuroStar1

Sa ndeshje ke humbur sot goldush ahhahahahahhohhoohhahhaah

----------


## angmokio

Pershendetje cuna e goca te forumit. Te gjithe pa perjashtim jeni njesha. Une sa here futem ne forum heq stresin. Edhe pse bejme ndonje debat ndonjehere uroj qe asgje mos merret personale. Te gjithe jemi shqiptare pa perjashtim qofshim muslimane te krishtere apo ateiste. Paqe dhe mbaresi te gjitheve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Jam dakort me juve siper,edhe mua me mjafton te futem ne forum,sidomos ne temen lojra dhe rebuse dhe letersia shqiptere,iku stresi
HAHAAAAAAAAAAAA ME MBET NE FYT  HEJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:P*

----------


## thirsty

shikoni kete

qeshni sa te doni  :perqeshje:  
ngjitese

----------


## Lexuesi_

hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Station

> Po ata/ato qe nuk kane stres , c'fare t'iu heq ?


Atyre hiqi streçet.... :ngerdheshje: 
Kur pyes një shok, nga do vesh të dielën ?
Do shkoj nga bregdeti për të hequr streçet (kështu i thot stresit me përkëdheli) dhe do pi raki.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ahaahahahahahaha,
ohohohohohohohohoh
ihihihihihihihihihiih
agagagagagagagag.*

----------


## Jack Watson



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Jack Watson§
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIIHHIHIH
HOHOHOHOHOHOHOOHOHOH
GAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAG*

----------


## Lexuesi_

ha ha ha ha ha h a h a ha ha ha ha ha ha aaaa ha ha ha ha ha hahahahahhahahaa

----------


## toni54

hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahah ev ev ku na bet me lojra hahahahahahahah

----------


## thirsty

> *Ahaahahahahahaha,
> ohohohohohohohohoh
> ihihihihihihihihihiih
> agagagagagagagag.*


e pe kete skype laughter chain?

----------

